# Newbie, attending Craigavon, any advice?



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi folks, 

i am new to the forums. A bit of background info......
I am 28, DH is 27. We have been trying since Apr 2006 with no luck. We didn't go to the GP until Aug 2007, we were too afriad of taking that first step!!! We had our initial appointment in Craigavon last week, entering through the maternity entrance, sitting with all the happy couples there for scans and found it a bit emotional. THEN, our lovely wee doctor was pregnant as well!!! Irony in its truest form. DH has his SA on 2nd Jan and I am waiting on a date for my hsg. Our review appointment is in March. 

Has anyone else been to Craigavon and Mr Heasley? I would love to just chat with anyone about anything!!! What are the other options in N. Ireland?

Thanks, 

W


----------



## sandnotoil (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not in N. Ireland, but just wanted to say hi & welcome anyway.


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there W,

Welcome to fertility friends, you should join us over on the Northern Ireland girls thread, you'll get great support and advice while having a laugh too!
I'm with Mr Heasley in CAH, I know what you mean about having to walk past the delivery suites to get to the clinic, not very well thought out and quite insensitive. But we all know what hospitals are like, their about money and practicality not peoples emotions.
Mr Heasley is lovely and really knows his stuff, have you met him yet? You were unfortunate getting a pregnant doctor especially for your first visit! I haven't found that many woman having treatment in CAH on the site, most are either in the Royal or Origin(Private clinic in Belfast). I think you'll have to wait until your DH's S/A is done before you get any proper idea of what treatment options will be open to you, Is their any issues with your fertility or have you had any tests/investigations done? Where are you from?

Mary


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

HI, 

I haven't met Mr. Heasley yet, the time will come!!! My initial blood tests came back and I appear to be ovulating ok. I had been to a chinese herbalist, who told me (by loking at my tongue and feeling my pulse) that "my condition was good". He recommended 2 lots of tablets, 8 of each kind, to be taken 3 times a day! DH hasn't been to see anyone else, but I have persuaded him to take some zinc and slenium supplements. Time will tell.....

I am from Dungannon, so not far to go. 

Last week, i was so low, I was dragging on the ground!!! But I am feeling a bit more upbeat, since I joined these forums. It's nice to talk to folks going throught the same thing, to have a moan and a whinge!!! We haven't told very many people and sometimes I need to talk to someone other than DH, so these pages are great!!!

Where is the N Ireland page? 

W


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi W,

The NI thread is directly under your topic!

Mary


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

NI Thread is brill.  We support each other through bad days but there is some serious craic as well.


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi W

We had been with Mr Heasley before he transferred us to RFC. He is really nice. The NI tread is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=264.0

Fiona


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

hi weeza82 

i went to chinese herbalist and was on 2 tablets aswell what were you on? 

What did you think?

Missy xx


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

HI Missy, sorry I haven't logged on since Christmas. I can't remember what tablets I was on. I also tried Red Clover Leaf capsules from Holland and Barrett on recommendation from someone, but no luck with either. Did anybody else try anything?


----------

